# Media relations and getting help



## Kirsti Arndt (Jun 23, 2008)

have any of you ever dealt with the media regarding abuse? i need to contact but dont have the foggiest how to talk to them
this situation deals with dogs not horses and pit bulls at that who have a rotten rep already dont want more dogs to suffer.


----------



## wildhorsemoon (May 10, 2008)

*Why can't people do better ?*

Hey Kirsti whats going on ? Just call your local news station and ask who to talk to. Tell them this story needs to get out, and it does.


----------



## Kirsti Arndt (Jun 23, 2008)

hi wildhorse, my x neighbors who were evicted had 16 pitbulls, domestic violence, cops every day yada yada-7 months of terror for my dogs and myself

they were thrown out and moved to oswego propper across the yard from friends of mine=where they opened a pitbull kennel-with out a licence and with the full intent of breeding bad boys.
besides the fact they are known criminals with a vast record of abusing people they allowed adult dogs to TEAR apart a young pup in front of small children and elders labor day-the pup was literally torn apart and they left him there in the yard dead with blood all over the place, Cops did nothing so i went to the anti cruelty soc who went to USDA-they sent out agents last week and are investigating. They called me several tiems as well as the witnesses to this brutal death=who knows how many pups have been maimed or killed over there-not to mention??? the horrid conditions the adult dogs live in. there are 3 small boys living there also
breaks my heart


----------



## wildhorsemoon (May 10, 2008)

*Sorry to hear it*

Hey Kirsti,

This is beyond awful. Why do people do this ? They should of course not be allowed to own animals, let alone Amstaffs. It is animal cruelty and the media is the best way to go. Then suddenly you will have all kinds of police and animal welfare help. Call the news stations, the news papers, anyone who will listen. These losers need to be stiopped. Some people just make me sick. Thank goodness they are your x neighbors. I have a lousy x neighbor too, thank goodness they moved, luckily no animal abuse there. Keep me posted.


----------



## steph (Aug 27, 2008)

UGH!!!!!!!!! I can't believe some people....I would definitely call the news station. In Albuquerque, the major networks all have an investigative journalism-type of department. They recently ran a story about an emaciated horse (who is now in safe hands getting fat and happy). Its amazing how quickly people move with the local TV station gets involved.


----------

